# Artic Liquid Freezer 120 ausreichend für 7800X OC ?



## Sixday86 (14. Dezember 2017)

*Artic Liquid Freezer 120 ausreichend für 7800X OC ?*

Hi Leute,

ich habe noch ein altes Gehäuse von Lian Li, das PC-7FN, in dieses würde ich gerne meine erste Wasserkühlung verbauen.
Allerdings findet sich hier nicht all zu viel Platz, aus dem Grund würde ich gerne auf das Arctic Liquid Freezer in der 120er Version zurückgreifen.
Meinen i7 7800X würde ich gerne erstmal so ca. auf 4,7 GHz takten (ohne Köpfen).

Was meint ihr, würde 120er Version dafür ausreichen?

Hier der Link zur WKÜ: Arctic Liquid Freezer 120 Komplett-Wasserkühlung - Externe Wasserkühlungen | Mindfactory.de

Gruß Micha


----------



## buggs001 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Artic Liquid Freezer 120 ausreichend für 7800X OC ?*

Der i7 ist mit 140W TDP angegeben und hat einen Turbotakt von 4GHz.
D.h. Du möchtest ca. 20% übertakten.
Keine Ahnung ob die CPU das mitmacht und wieviel Spannung sie dafür braucht.

Ich schätze mal das Du mit OC auf etwa 200W kommen wirst. (lehn mich da jetzt aber weit aus dem Fenster)
Das schafft eine 120er-Kompaktwakü nicht.
Zumindest wenn Prime läuft, bei niederigerer Auslastung könnte es reichen, aber dafür braucht man dann keinen 7800X auf 4,7 GHz.

Hier kam der Kühler bei einem i5-4460 auf 55° bei Prime.
Da reden wir aber von 3,2GHz und einer TDP von 84W.
Arctic Liquid Freezer 120 Test Testaufbau und Ergebnisse


----------



## Dagnarus (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Artic Liquid Freezer 120 ausreichend für 7800X OC ?*

*Hust* Nope. Der 7800X wird bei 4.7GHz ungefähr zwischen 150W und 180W an TDP haben. Je nachdem wie hoch du die VCore stellen musst. Meiner jetzt schafft 4.8GHz bei 1.18V und hat damit knapp 150W TDP. Mit nem 120er Radiator wirst du das ganze zwar kühlen können, aber nicht besonders gut.
Normalerweise sagt man 120mm Radi PRO ca. 100W TDP. Würde beim 7800X heißen: nicht unter 240mm Radiatorfläche. Und aus Erfahrung mit einer H100iv2 kann ich das nur bestätigen.


----------

